
Apple shareholders demand more diversity, but the company is fighting back - caio1982
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/15/14614740/apple-shareholder-diversity-proposal-opposition
======
dkonofalski
I'm all about diversity but this push is nonsense. This issue isn't unique to
Apple and goes back to the bigger issue of lack of diversity in the tech
industry. It's not because people aren't hiring with diversity in mind, it's
that the pool of candidates, unfortunately, isn't that diverse. They're not
going to solve it by putting quotas on hiring. They're going to solve it by
hiring the best people for the job and supporting initiatives that encourage
and embrace diversity and I, personally, think that Apple does a good job with
that and there are plenty of measures that support that assessment.

I work with groups regularly that try to get into schools and promote coding
and tech for young women and I believe that programs like that will go much,
much farther to fix the diversity issue than these silly hiring quotas.

~~~
perseusprime11
Agreed. Sometimes I have seen companies hire people with serious gaps in the
name of diversity. We need to approach this as an industry problem and work to
figure out holistic solutions instead of shaming companies publicly.

~~~
owebmaster
And I see a lot of people with great skills failing in these companies
interview without a clear reason.

------
paulddraper
Would like to hear from the presumably vast majority of shareholders that
don't give a rat's a-- about gender diversity itself, just running an
effective business with the most qualified team possible.

Also would love to hear the evidence behind the "bullshit" claim. Lots of
sweeping claims, little verifiability (not that The Verge would bother with
the latter part anyway).

~~~
thunderstrike
The title is based on the proposal of one shareholder who seems too concerned
about this one topic, when regular shareholders like myself just want exactly
what you said:

> running an effective business with the most qualified team possible.

Apple obviously has their own policies and initiatives at work, so let them do
their thing.

------
perseusprime11
Can somebody please define diversity for me? Does it simply mean hiring more
women? I feel all diversity related conversations become gender based
diversity. I am actually getting a little lost in the debate.

~~~
thescribe
Diversity should mean a mixture of people with different views and experience.
Too often it it means hiring an expensive diversity consultant to avoid a
public shame shakedown.

